
Fascism is back. Blame the Internet - smacktoward
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/posteverything/wp/2018/05/21/fascism-is-back-blame-the-internet
======
Multicomp
Imagine a minion wandering into a dry, dark cave, filled with TNT, trying not
to set a spark that would WHOOSH, set the tinderbox on fire.

Now apply that imagination to the following phrase, given with maximum caveat
and desire to hear others thoughts on it, nothing more:

Fascism never left. The internet is just a mirror.

